# My Grizzly snow mover



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

My snow moving ATV. I live in the northern U.P. of Mich, snow levels get quite deep. The Moose Highway blade is only "ok" at moving snow. I had hoped it would curl and throw snow off the right side when angled but all it does is push it in a heep. If I travel at high speed, can only go 20-25 with the tracks, it throws it some but you wear more of it than it throws out. With the blade angled all the way to either the right or left and your pushing hard against a bank the blade will contact the tracks and pull the skids right off the plow. I do have the extended plow frame for use with tracks too. The tracked unit pushes very impressively. When there is alot of snow there will be a 4' blade height wave of snow rolling in front of the blade. I rolled the blade over one time while pushing on it and the upper left corner was forced into an ice bank before I could react and it curled the metal, I wish it had gusseted edges like some other brands.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice. I wish I had tracks for my 20004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4.


----------

